# Chi sono i migliori 5 difensori al mondo al momento?



## Renegade (13 Agosto 2015)

La mia, personalissima, è questa:

1. Benatia
2. Godin
3. Thiago Silva
4. Marquinhos
5. Manolas

Benatia il più completo, Godin il più abile a guidare la difesa e a farsi sentire su palla inattiva, Thiago Silva in calo ma comunque affidabilissimo, Marquinhos e Manolas mostruosi nell'1v1 e molto rapidi.


----------



## Ma che ooh (13 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> La mia, personalissima, è questa:
> 
> 1. Benatia
> 2. Godin
> ...



Manolas   non è all'altezza di lustrare gli scarpini dei migliori al mondo, anche se è molto forte, forse in futuro


----------



## Renegade (13 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Manolas   non è all'altezza di lustrare gli scarpini dei migliori al mondo, anche se è molto forte, forse in futuro



Se andiamo a guardare le statistiche non sfigura affatto contro di loro. Questo giocatore tempo 1-2 anni sarà in una big Europea.


----------



## pennyhill (13 Agosto 2015)

Ti rispondo domani  sono arrivato a una lista di 10 nomi e sono ancora indeciso.


----------



## Ma che ooh (13 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Se andiamo a guardare le statistiche non sfigura affatto contro di loro. Questo giocatore tempo 1-2 anni sarà in una big Europea.



Spero di no per la squadra , ma per lui sarei felicissimo


----------



## pennyhill (13 Agosto 2015)

Boateng, Thiago Silva e Bonucci, li metto, devo decidere gli altri 2.


----------



## Torros (13 Agosto 2015)

Benatia fa il panchinaro al Bayern e sarebbe meglio di Thiago Silva?

considerando tutti al top(qualche errore in una stagione non significa nulla, i cali vanno valutati nel lungo periodo):
Thiago Silva: difensore senza punti deboli, posso dire che è il migliore che ho visto da quando ho cominciato a seguire il calcio nel lontano 1998. 
Kompany: pochissimi punti deboli, bravo nel leggere l'azione e in marcatura, nonostante la stazza atleticamente rapido e anche contro i brevilinei sa il fatto suo. Ogni tanto perde la concentrazione ma ci sta.
Pepe: terribilmente sottovalutato, fortissimo in marcatura e dotato di grandi doti atletiche. Uno dei pochi al mondo capace di fermare Messi nell'uno contro uno.
Boateng: difensore che quest'anno(compreso il mondiale) ha fatto un notevole upgrade, in stagione ha sbagliato poco o nulla.
Benatia: a me Benatia piace molto, molto forte in marcatura e dotato di notevoli doti atletiche, però al Bayern fa spesso panca. 


Godin personalmente è da valutare in un contesto dove non si difende in 11 e dove non si fa quasi solo legna. Niente Hummels e Ramos. Il primo negli uno contro uno e veramente scarso e soffre troppo i giocatori rapidi. Non mi piace e tutte le volte che l'ho visto non mi ha convinto. Il secondo è una costruzione di marketing, la difesa del Real ha sempre preso delle grandi imbarcate e se non ci fosse Pepe ne prenderebbe pure di più. Ramos è tatticamente indisciplinato e soffre della sindrome dello spegnimento del cervello come Luiz.


----------



## Ma che ooh (13 Agosto 2015)

Su alcune cose sono d'accordo, su alte no.
P.S piccolo o.t la sindrome da spegnimento di cervello , ha un nome tecnico , e preciso ,la Maldonadite   chi segue la F1 capirà


----------



## Torros (13 Agosto 2015)

io terrei d'occhio anche Murillo che in copa america sembrava un Thiago Silva con i piedi quadrati, nel senso che tecnicamente mi pare scarso, ma come difensore puro mi è sembrato una bestia.

Cmq anche secondo me Manolas ha la stigmate del fenomeno...


----------



## Renegade (13 Agosto 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Cmq anche secondo me Manolas ha la stigmate del fenomeno...



Sei serio su Manolas o è ironia?


----------



## Smarx10 (13 Agosto 2015)

1) Thiago Silva: non penso servano spiegazioni, è il più forte al mondo. 
2) Godin: gran leader, migliore saltatore di testa al mondo, determinante anche in zona gol quando serve (Gol contro Italia che manda l'uruguay agli ottavi, contro il real in finale di champions e contro il barca decidendo la liga), e molta roba anche nell'uno contro uno. Come già detto, però, nell'Atletico si difende e basta, quindi vorrei vederlo anche in un'altra squadra
3) Manolas: quoto Renegade. E' un ira di dio. Potenziale assurdo e in questo momento non ne vedo in Italia di superiori a lui. Velocissimo, forte fisicamente e di testa. 
4)Sergio Ramos: Lo si sottovaluta troppo spesso; l'unico neo è che perde spesso la testa facendosi espellere, ma altrimenti non ci sarebbero problemi. 
5) Benatia: difensore completo.


----------



## Serginho (13 Agosto 2015)

Thiago, Ramos, Terry, Subotic, Godin


----------



## Torros (13 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Sei serio su Manolas o è ironia?



sono serio, anche se adesso non lo considero tra i migliori al mondo, è da valutare su più stagioni e magari quando la roma sarà andata oltre i gironi di champions.


----------



## Renegade (13 Agosto 2015)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> 3) Manolas: quoto Renegade. E' un ira di dio. Potenziale assurdo e in questo momento non ne vedo in Italia di superiori a lui. Velocissimo, forte fisicamente e di testa.



Smarx hai centrato il punto quando hai parlato di velocità. E' rapidissimo, a volte rincorre proprio l'attaccante di turno, lo riprende e cerca di continuo l'uno contro uno. Tanta personalità e tecnica.



Serginho ha scritto:


> Thiago, Ramos, Terry, Subotic, Godin



Su Subotic concordo col sangue. Difensore che stimo da tantissimo e che avrei preso volentieri al Milan o all'Arsenal. Hummels deve a lui gran parte della sua fama. Terry nell'ultima stagione si è rigenerato. Comunque come mai Sergio Ramos?



Torros ha scritto:


> sono serio, anche se adesso non lo considero tra i migliori al mondo, è da valutare su più stagioni e magari quando la roma sarà andata oltre i gironi di champions.



Ah, bene. Io credo in Serie A sia già il più forte con tutto il rispetto per Barzagli e co. Ha proprio valori di rapidità, tecnica e uno contro uno del grande difensore. Con i piedi è un po' limitato ma compensa bene.


----------



## Smarx10 (13 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ah, bene. Io credo in Serie A sia già il più forte con tutto il rispetto per Barzagli e co. Ha proprio valori di rapidità, tecnica e uno contro uno del grande difensore. Con i piedi è un po' limitato ma compensa bene.



Esatto. Grazie alla sua velocità non ha mai paura di andare a prendere in uno contro uno l'avversario. Neanche se è da solo e chi lo punta parte da centrocampo. Sa che se dovesse essere saltato (cosa molto difficile) riuscirebbe a riprendere l'attaccante in velocità. E sinceramente l'unico difensore al mondo che mi ricordo che usciva sempre a prendere l'attaccante in uno contro uno era Puyol. Poi non c'entrano niente l'uno con l'altro, ma questo fa capire la personalità del ragazzo. Non è cosa da tutti.


----------



## Serginho (13 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Comunque come mai Sergio Ramos?



Perchè a parer mio è migliore di tanti altri sia a livello fisico che di personalità ed esperienza. Certamente non rientrerà mai nella categoria dei grandi di sempre, ma nel periodo attuale dove grandi difensori scarseggiano, lui è tra i migliori.<

Per farti un esempio, anni fa Hierro era considerato tra i migliori, ma io l'ho sempre trovato un centrale normale nel panorama generale


----------



## mèuris (13 Agosto 2015)

Interessante discussione. Mi viene difficile dare un ordine preciso,ma ci proverò.
1)Thiago Silva: è l'unica posizione di cui sono sicuro. A livello di completezza non ha rivali: veloce,forte di testa, imperioso negli anticipi, bravissimo con i piedi. Nell'ultimo hanno ha spento qualche volta di troppo il cervello (vedi i due "mani" in area contro Chelsea e Paraguay, o l'ammonizione stupida contro la Colombia ai quarti del Mondiale), ma resta, secondo me, inavvicinabile,a livello tecnico. Quando manca, si sente eccome.
2) Benatia: magari la sua annata non sarà stata strepitosa, ma per valore assoluto lo metto tra i primissimi. È bravo sia di testa che di piede, ed è molto veloce. A tutto ciò abbina ottime qualità tecniche.
3) Marquinhos: può sembrare buffo piazzare al terzo posto uno che non sempre è titolare nella sua squadra di club, ma trovo che questo ragazzo sia fortissimo, e che possa,nel giro di breve tempo, diventare il migliore. Ha dimostrato di saper fare molto bene anche come terzino,in caso di necessità.
4) Otamendi: qui magari sarò impopolare (è anche il giocatore che ho visto giocare un po'meno), ma vedo in lui un difensore alla Samuel: solido, abbastanza veloce, forte di testa. Viene da una grande stagione a Valencia.
5) Diego Godìn: premetto che non stravedo per lui. Detto questo, è senz'altro tra i migliori, per rendimento, degli ultimi 2-3 anni. Fortissimo di testa, rognoso, deciso (a volte troppo,per i miei gusti). Va detto che gioca in due sistemi,Atletico e Uruguay, molto abbottonated esposti poco o niente a contropiedi, e questo lo aiuta,non costringendolo quasi mai all'uno contro uno. Ad ogni modo, è tra i più forti del momento. 

Sperando di non aver dimenticato nessuno, mi permetto di fare una menzione speciale per Gimenez,Rugani e Laporte, che nel giro di pochissimo tempo credo possano inserirsi in questa top 5. E mi auguro tantissimo possa farlo anche Romagnoli


----------



## kolao95 (13 Agosto 2015)

Non li metto in ordine, ma secondo me sono loro i cinque migliori: Godin, Thiagone, Garay, Benatia e forse Pique.


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2015)

A Thiago Silva, ormai, è rimasto solo il nome.


----------



## devils milano (13 Agosto 2015)

Thiago Silva
Pique
Hummels
Benatia
Varane


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Agosto 2015)

In ordine sparso: Boateng, Thiago Silva, Bonucci, Kompany e Hummels.


----------



## Snake (13 Agosto 2015)

Thiago Silva, Pepe, Bonucci, Godin, Otamendi.


----------



## Butcher (13 Agosto 2015)

Io non riesco a pensare ai difensori di oggi senza farmi cogliere da una profonda nostalgia.


----------



## 2515 (13 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Non li metto in ordine, ma secondo me sono loro i cinque migliori: Godin, Thiagone, Garay, Benatia e forse Pique.



PIQUE?????????????????? Sul serio, vergognoso anche solo PENSARE di inserirlo in una discussione del genere. È la versione blaugrana di Ranocchia! Ha solo l'altezza e manco quella sa sfruttare, negli 1 vs 1 fa schifo, non ha senso dell'anticipo, non sa tenere la posizione, pessimo in marcatura e si distrae soventemente. Quando è in campo il 90% dei gol presi dal Barça sono colpa di fesserie sue.

Mexes al confronto è Maldini.


----------



## devils milano (13 Agosto 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Io non riesco a pensare ai difensori di oggi senza farmi cogliere da una profonda nostalgia.



hai ragione...Baresi,Maldini,Nesta,Cannavaro,Stam,Thuram,Kholer,Wierchowood,Ferrara,Montero,De Boer,Puyol,Blanc,Sammer...devo continuare?


----------



## kolao95 (13 Agosto 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> PIQUE?????????????????? Sul serio, vergognoso anche solo PENSARE di inserirlo in una discussione del genere. È la versione blaugrana di Ranocchia! Ha solo l'altezza e manco quella sa sfruttare, negli 1 vs 1 fa schifo, non ha senso dell'anticipo, non sa tenere la posizione, pessimo in marcatura e si distrae soventemente. Quando è in campo il 90% dei gol presi dal Barça sono colpa di fesserie sue.
> 
> Mexes al confronto è Maldini.



Eh, bon, ora è scarso Pique.. Maddai.. Non sarà al top ultimamente, ma rimane un gran difensore. Poi, se non sei d'accordo problemi tuoi, che devo dirti..


----------



## Ma che ooh (13 Agosto 2015)

devils milano ha scritto:


> hai ragione...Baresi,Maldini,Nesta,Cannavaro,Stam,Thuram,Kholer,Wierchowood,Ferrara,Montero,De Boer,Puyol,Blanc,Sammer...devo continuare?



Tony Adams , Aldair, Hierro, Koeman


----------



## devils milano (13 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Tony Adams , Aldair, Hierro, Koeman



piange il cuore...una volta veramente vedevi i difensori che DIFENDEVANO..cioè gli attaccanti venivano aggrediti da loro,non di botte sulle gambe come Materazzi o Mexes, ma proprio fisicamente facevano sentire la loro presenza in aria,il fiato sul collo ed erano degli ossi duri da mollare...inoltre imparavano fin dai 6 anni a IMPOSTARE l'azione a testa alta...ora palla lunga 50 metri con annessa palla persa..


----------



## Butcher (13 Agosto 2015)

devils milano ha scritto:


> hai ragione...Baresi,Maldini,Nesta,Cannavaro,Stam,Thuram,Kholer,Wierchowood,Ferrara,Montero,De Boer,Puyol,Blanc,Sammer...devo continuare?



E dobbiamo citare i terzini?


----------



## Ma che ooh (13 Agosto 2015)

devils milano ha scritto:


> piange il cuore...una volta veramente vedevi i difensori che DIFENDEVANO..cioè gli attaccanti venivano aggrediti da loro,non di botte sulle gambe come Materazzi o Mexes, ma proprio fisicamente facevano sentire la loro presenza in aria,il fiato sul collo ed erano degli ossi duri da mollare...inoltre imparavano fin dai 6 anni a IMPOSTARE l'azione a testa alta...ora palla lunga 50 metri con annessa palla persa..



Piange il cuore a vedere come si è ridotta la scuola dei difensori


----------



## devils milano (13 Agosto 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> E dobbiamo citare i terzini?



ho bisogno di bere qualcosa di forte altrimenti trabocco...comunque ne sparo solo alcuni...Maldini,Roberto Carlos,Cafu, Serginho, Ziege ( pre infortunio ), Lizarazu,Brehme,Policano,Candela,Sagnol,Salgado,Sergi,Blind..mi fermo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Agosto 2015)

devils milano ha scritto:


> hai ragione...Baresi,Maldini,Nesta, Cannavaro,Stam ,Thuram ,Kholer,Wierchowood,Ferrara,Montero,De Boer ,Puyol,Blanc,Sammer...devo continuare?


Ma smettetela, a parte Maldini e Baresi che sono leggende e Nesta e Puyol, gli altri non sono superiori ad alcuni difensori di oggi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Tony Adams , Aldair, Hierro, Koeman


Ma dove vanno questi, per piacere ragazzi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Agosto 2015)

devils milano ha scritto:


> ho bisogno di bere qualcosa di forte altrimenti trabocco...comunque ne sparo solo alcuni...Maldini,Roberto Carlos,Cafu, *Serginho*, *Ziege* ( pre infortunio ), Lizarazu,Brehme,*Policano,Candela,Sagnol,Salgado,Sergi*,Blind..mi fermo


Muoio


----------



## pennyhill (13 Agosto 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Boateng, Thiago Silva e Bonucci, li metto, devo decidere gli altri 2.



Benatia, Boateng, Bonucci, Kompany, Thiago Silva.

Mi dispiace per Cahill, de Vrij, Garay, Godin, Mustafi, N'Koulou e Pepe.


----------



## franck3211 (13 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Muoio



Io stravedevo per zambrotta. Che giocatore.


----------



## TheZio (13 Agosto 2015)

Bonera, Zaccardo, Ranocchia, Astori, Juan Jesus

tutti degni del miglior Roque Junior!


----------



## Renegade (13 Agosto 2015)

Chiaramente ho escluso i vari Gimenez, Laporte, Varane, Romagnoli, Rugani, Zouma, Umtiti ecc. perché saranno eccellenti tra qualche anno, perora considero quelli più maturi.

Comunque vorrei volgere una domanda a chi vota Boateng e Bonucci: mi dite come mai Boateng sarebbe superiore a tanti suoi colleghi? Premesso che a me piace molto la sua fase offensiva, l'uscire palla al piede, l'avere la tecnica per tirare ecc... Difensivamente dov'è che eccelle? A volte lo vedo spesso statico o in ritardo. Contro il Barcellona lo si è notato parecchio.

Su Bonucci invece bisognerebbe fare un discorso particolare. Anche per me è un gran difensore sottovalutato. Il punto è che ha caratteristiche differenti. Eccelle nel lancio, nel tiro, ha un'ottima tecnica di base, avanza, si sovrappone, ecc. Ma a livello di difesa rocciosa secondo me non ci siamo. Se accanto a lui non giocano stopper veri e ignoranti tipo Chiellini non c'è chi fa il lavoro sporco perché come ''stopper'' non è un granché. E' un regista arretrato per come la vedo.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Muoio



Lo stavo per dire io. Ragazzi va bene tutto ma Wierchowood e Montero sono più scarsi di questi citati nel topic.


----------



## 2515 (13 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Eh, bon, ora è scarso Pique.. Maddai.. Non sarà al top ultimamente, ma rimane un gran difensore. Poi, se non sei d'accordo problemi tuoi, che devo dirti..



Secondo me non hai mai visto una partita del Barça (una partita seria, non i loro allenamenti contro le squadrette). Pique è l'INDECENZA, se non ci fosse stato Puyol prima e Mascherano poi a coprire le sue cavolate sarebbe stato silurato da un pezzo. Tu dimmi cosa sa fare di buono, l'unica cosa minimamente buona sono i piedi, requisito minimo per chi gioca in quella squadra, per il resto difensivamente è una capra. In Italia se la giocherebbe con Bonera e Ranocchia, ma tranquillamente.

Anch'io lo credevo forte, poi ho iniziato a seguire il Barça e ho capito che è solo pompato dai media per la squadra in cui si trova. Qualche buona prestazione ogni tanto la fa, ma quasi ogni giocatore non totalmente cesso ogni tanto azzecca una partita. Ogni volta che si è trovato di fronte un attacco serio è stato umiliato. Persino Mexes con di fianco Nesta sembrava ottimo, poi senza Nesta si è visto com'è in realtà.


----------



## pennyhill (13 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Chiaramente ho escluso i vari Gimenez, Laporte, Varane, Romagnoli, Rugani, Zouma, Umtiti ecc. perché saranno eccellenti tra qualche anno, perora considero quelli più maturi.
> 
> Comunque vorrei volgere una domanda a chi vota Boateng e Bonucci: mi dite come mai Boateng sarebbe superiore a tanti suoi colleghi? Premesso che a me piace molto la sua fase offensiva, l'uscire palla al piede, l'avere la tecnica per tirare ecc... Difensivamente dov'è che eccelle? *A volte lo vedo spesso statico o in ritardo*. Contro il Barcellona lo si è notato parecchio.



imho, sempre considerando che si parla di uno alto 192 cm per 90 kg, e che quindi non è Roberto Carlos trovo che sia veloce  ottima qualità per giocare con la difesa alta, Low al mondiale l'ha capito al momento giusto.
Non mi stupisce che con Alaba dietro sia l'unico di cui Guardiola fa mai a meno. 
Forte di testa, grandi mezzi fisici, e con gli anni (con allenatori che giocano a calcio) si è dovuto abituare anche a giocare il pallone, pur non essendo sempre pulitissimo. 
imho è uno dei difensori che più sono cresciuti negli ultimi anni.
Poi ovviamente dovrà ripetersi e continuare su questa strada.


----------



## devils milano (13 Agosto 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Lo stavo per dire io. Ragazzi va bene tutto ma Wierchowood e Montero sono più scarsi di questi citati nel topic.



come? avete visto ancora in campo questi? Wierchowood marcava e vinceva duelli contro Maradona,Van Basten,Careca,Baggio..oggi in serie A al massimo devono tenere a bada Higuain,Icardi,Gervinho e Klose...Montero vinceva duelli contro Ronaldo,Weah,Batistuta,Vieri..ribalto io la domanda..quanti difensori di oggi saprebbero fermare Maradona,Van Basten,Ronaldo???


----------



## devils milano (13 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Muoio



tra Serginho e Antonelli,Taiwo,Emanuelson,Mesbah,Didac Vilà e Antonini chi sceglieresti?


----------



## Ma che ooh (13 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma dove vanno questi, per piacere ragazzi.



Va beh io intendevo meglio di quelli di oggi , ( o del buon 90%) che poi la creme de la creme è già stata detta era scontato


----------



## pennyhill (13 Agosto 2015)

devils milano ha scritto:


> tra Serginho e Antonelli,Taiwo,Emanuelson,Mesbah,Didac Vilà e Antonini chi sceglieresti?



Prendo Serginho, pur ricordando che in quasi 10 anni di Milan il terzino (con costanza) l’avrà fatto un anno.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Agosto 2015)

1) Chiellini
2) Bonucci
3) Barzagli
4) Caceres
5) Ogbonna

 
 

comunque Thiago Silva non è da tempo il migliore al mondo e forse non lo è mai stato


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Agosto 2015)

devils milano ha scritto:


> tra Serginho e Antonelli,Taiwo,Emanuelson,Mesbah,Didac Vilà e Antonini chi sceglieresti?


Scelgo Marcelo e Alaba, due nomi a caso.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> *Va beh io intendevo meglio di quelli di oggi* , ( o del buon 90%) che poi la creme de la creme è già stata detta era scontato


E io proprio quello smentivo.


----------



## Ma che ooh (13 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E io proprio quello smentivo.



Ok, io la penso in un'altro modo


----------



## Renegade (13 Agosto 2015)

@Splendidi Incisivi sai bene quanto io sia per la modernità e poco per il revisionismo - a meno che non si tratti dei numeri 10 e dell'equa distribuzione dei campioni in tutte le squadre anni 2000 -, ma su alcuni nomi è impossibile negare. E' chiaro che i vari Nesta, Maldini, Baresi, Puyol, Thuram, Cannavaro siano migliori di gran parte di quelli di oggi. Il fatto che poi nascessero difensori più preparati era anche dovuto alla vecchia scuola e ad un certo tatticismo. Senza contare che si entrava più duri e molti erano il classico difensore ignorante. Oggi i difensori sono tecnicamente più validi e meno rischiosi. Ma ciò non significa che siano inferiori alla totalità di quelli di ieri. Senza contare che nella modernità conta più la fase difensiva che l'1vs1.

Comunque, ho aperto anche questo:

Chi sono i 5 migliori attaccanti al mondo?


----------



## Ma che ooh (13 Agosto 2015)

Scusate o.t , ma la pagina wikipedia del Marsiglia è impazzita  Vizcarrondo allenatore


----------



## Renegade (13 Agosto 2015)

Chi sono i 5 migliori attaccanti al mondo? uppo per la nuova pagina


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Agosto 2015)

devils milano ha scritto:


> come? avete visto ancora in campo questi? Wierchowood marcava e vinceva duelli contro Maradona,Van Basten,Careca,Baggio..oggi in serie A al massimo devono tenere a bada Higuain,Icardi,Gervinho e Klose...Montero vinceva duelli contro Ronaldo,Weah,Batistuta,Vieri..ribalto io la domanda..quanti difensori di oggi saprebbero fermare Maradona,Van Basten,Ronaldo???



Ma anche per Ramos si può fare un discorso simile, molte volte ha giocato bene contro il meglio degli attaccanti in Europa.

Non volevo mica dire che sono scarsi, ma le leggende sono veramente poche, altrimenti non sarebbero leggende.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> @Splendidi Incisivi sai bene quanto io sia per la modernità e poco per il revisionismo - a meno che non si tratti dei numeri 10 e dell'equa distribuzione dei campioni in tutte le squadre anni 2000 -, ma su alcuni nomi è impossibile negare. E' chiaro che i vari Nesta, Maldini, Baresi, Puyol, Thuram, Cannavaro siano migliori di gran parte di quelli di oggi. Il fatto che poi nascessero difensori più preparati era anche dovuto alla vecchia scuola e ad un certo tatticismo. Senza contare che si entrava più duri e molti erano il classico difensore ignorante. Oggi i difensori sono tecnicamente più validi e meno rischiosi. Ma ciò non significa che siano inferiori alla totalità di quelli di ieri. Senza contare che nella modernità conta più la fase difensiva che l'1vs1.
> 
> Comunque, ho aperto anche questo:
> 
> Chi sono i 5 migliori attaccanti al mondo?



Dico la mia ? Nesta, Maldini e Baresi fuori categoria, già gli altri (ma non perchè sono juventini eh) secondo me erano forti ma non fenomenali.


----------



## devils milano (13 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> @Splendidi Incisivi sai bene quanto io sia per la modernità e poco per il revisionismo - a meno che non si tratti dei numeri 10 e dell'equa distribuzione dei campioni in tutte le squadre anni 2000 -, ma su alcuni nomi è impossibile negare. E' chiaro che i vari Nesta, Maldini, Baresi, Puyol, Thuram, Cannavaro siano migliori di gran parte di quelli di oggi. Il fatto che poi nascessero difensori più preparati era anche dovuto alla vecchia scuola e ad un certo tatticismo. Senza contare che si entrava più duri e molti erano il classico difensore ignorante. Oggi i difensori sono tecnicamente più validi e meno rischiosi. Ma ciò non significa che siano inferiori alla totalità di quelli di ieri. Senza contare che nella modernità conta più la fase difensiva che l'1vs1.
> 
> Comunque, ho aperto anche questo:
> 
> Chi sono i 5 migliori attaccanti al mondo?



concordo era quello che intendevo...la differenza è che una volta eri sicuro che chi faceva il difensore sapeva fare bene il suo mestiere,magari in alcuni casi macellai,ma sempre in difesa stavano...oggi magari trovi difensori che sanno fare anche altro ma anche alcuni che invece lasciano voragini pazzesche in difesa...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> @Splendidi Incisivi sai bene quanto io sia per la modernità e poco per il revisionismo - a meno che non si tratti dei numeri 10 e dell'equa distribuzione dei campioni in tutte le squadre anni 2000 -, ma su alcuni nomi è impossibile negare. E' chiaro che i vari Nesta, Maldini, Baresi, Puyol, Thuram, Cannavaro siano migliori di gran parte di quelli di oggi. Il fatto che poi nascessero difensori più preparati era anche dovuto alla vecchia scuola e ad un certo tatticismo. Senza contare che si entrava più duri e molti erano il classico difensore ignorante. Oggi i difensori sono tecnicamente più validi e meno rischiosi. Ma ciò non significa che siano inferiori alla totalità di quelli di ieri. Senza contare che nella modernità conta più la fase difensiva che l'1vs1.
> 
> Comunque, ho aperto anche questo:
> 
> Chi sono i 5 migliori attaccanti al mondo?


Messa così è completamente differente dal nostalgismo di cui sopra e poi guarda caso hai citato soltanto una parte dei nomi fatti, infatti l'altra parte è pura mistificazione del reale.


----------



## 13-33 (14 Agosto 2015)

Boateng Mascherano Godin Thiago Silva Barzagli (quando sta bene)


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Agosto 2015)

Atleticamente al 100%

Thiago
Hummels
Kompany
Godin
Manolas


----------



## Giangy (22 Agosto 2015)

Secondo me questi:

1) Thiago Silva
2) Hummels
3) Varane
4) Benatia


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Agosto 2015)

non ho mai capito perché la stragrande maggioranza dei tifosi milanisti e non, (a parte gli juventini si intende) si dimentica di citare il grande Scirea. Probabilmente uno dei migliori difensori della storia del calcio.


----------



## Giangy (22 Agosto 2015)

Comunque anche Marquinhos non è male, solo che non l'ho inserito nella lista, perché non è un titolare fisso del PSG, e della nazionale Brasiliana, però quelle volte che ha giocato nel PSG, ho visto grandi cose, già è meglio di David Luiz


----------



## uoteghein (22 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma smettetela, a parte Maldini e Baresi che sono leggende e Nesta e Puyol, gli altri non sono superiori ad alcuni difensori di oggi.



Cannavaro e Thuram (soprattutto il secondo) sono più forti di tutti i difensori esistenti in questo momento messi insieme.
Non diciamo ERESIE.
Stam verrebbe pagato 40 mil di euro.
Poi va beh se pensiamo che Bonucci o Sergio Ramos siano più forti di Koeman-Sammer etc etc..AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Agosto 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Cannavaro e Thuram (soprattutto il secondo) sono più forti di tutti i difensori esistenti in questo momento messi insieme.
> Non diciamo ERESIE.
> Stam verrebbe pagato 40 mil di euro.
> Poi va beh se pensiamo che Bonucci o Sergio Ramos siano più forti di Koeman-Sammer etc etc..AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH!


Thuram, ufficialmente, era un terzino. Vuoi un terzino? Lahm. 
Cannavaro è durato pochissimo all'apice e per me un Hummels al top della forma non gli invidia niente ma si sa, non ci sono più i giocatori di una volta.


----------



## uoteghein (22 Agosto 2015)

Thuram ha giocato centinaia di partite da centrale!!!!!! E Lahm con Thuram condivide solo una "h" e la "m" finale.
Non è questione di "non ci sono più i giocatori di una volta", ma di non voler trovare fenomeni dove non ce ne sono.
Ti ricordo che il Milan degli olandesi giocava contro il Napoli di Maradona.
E alla Fiorentina giocava Baggio.
Il discorso potrebbe finire qui, senza nemmeno cominciare ad esaminare centrocampo e difesa.


----------



## Renegade (22 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Thuram, ufficialmente, era un terzino. Vuoi un terzino? Lahm.
> Cannavaro è durato pochissimo all'apice e per me un Hummels al top della forma non gli invidia niente ma si sa, non ci sono più i giocatori di una volta.



Cannavaro al Top è superiore ad Hummels. Hummels è migliore come piedi, tecnica e impostazione. Ma difensivamente lascia spesso a desiderare.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Cannavaro al Top è superiore ad Hummels. Hummels è migliore come piedi, tecnica e impostazione. Ma difensivamente lascia spesso a desiderare.


Che poi Cannavaro al top quant'è durato? Un paio di anni? Giusto il biennio juventino.


----------



## 4312 (27 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Cannavaro al Top è superiore ad Hummels. Hummels è migliore come piedi, tecnica e impostazione. Ma difensivamente lascia spesso a desiderare.


Io credo che per valutare le capacità difensive occorre fare riferimento anche ai contesti in cui i giocatori hanno giocato. Cannavaro ha reso bene nel Parma di Ancelotti e nella Juventus di Lippi, nonché la Nazionale. Entrambe squadre organizzate difensivamente, che valorizza il reparto ed i giocatori difensivi. In contesti più ardui per un difensore ( vedasi a Madrid dove lui stesso ha ammesso che era molto più difficile, dato che in Spagna si pensa prevalentemente ad attaccare e l'impianto tattico conta meno) ha lasciato decisamente a desiderare.D'accordo che era più vecchio e quasi finito, ma l'esperienza e la sagacia tattica non si perdono facilmente, ma quel Cannavaro non era granché ( così come quello nel contesto interista). Il Dortmund di Klopp ( ed anche questo di Tuchel è molto simile), si ritrova a difendere spesso con i soli due centrali + Bender ( o l'altro centrale d'interdizione al suo posto), ed Hummels e Subotic sono decisamente più esposti a situazioni in cui il margine di errore è più elevato. Quel che è certo è che il Dortmund quando Hummels non c'è perde tantissimo in impostazione ed organizzazione difensiva, e tiene la linea decisamente più bassa di qualche metro, perché di fatto quello che da indicazioni al reparto è Hummels, che peraltro non è molto fortunato sotto il profilo infortuni, motivo per cui le sue prestazioni sono talvolta altalenanti. Al top però è una bestia, ha praticamente tutto, e lo vedo superiore a Cannavaro. Ed anche la Germania di Loew è un banco di prova difficile ( anzi anche peggio). 

Alla fine c'è anche da dire che è il ruolo stesso di difensore che è cambiato. Tra pressing alto, squadre sempre più corte e fusione tra i reparti, è venuto meno il contrasto diretto tra attaccante e difensore, ed è venuta meno la figura del marcatore. Oggi serve un giocatore che sappia tenere la linea, giochi d'anticipo, e sia bravo con i piedi. Da qui abbiamo difensori molto più bravi tecnicamente rispetto al passato, ed anche su altri spetti, ma deficitari se si tratta di marcature dirette. Addirittura i migliori oggi Thiago Silva ( che risentito in parte della mancanza di Nesta o di un Yepes, tatticamente molto intelligente e molto sottovalutato, sotto il profilo degli errori, Hummels stesso, o Ramos, Pique ( tornato l'anno scorso su ottimi livelli, dopo 3 stagioni pessime), sono spesso centrocampisti riadattati.


----------



## pennyhill (27 Agosto 2015)

4312 ha scritto:


> Io credo che per valutare le capacità difensive occorre fare riferimento anche ai contesti in cui i giocatori hanno giocato. Cannavaro ha reso bene nel Parma di Ancelotti e nella Juventus di Lippi, nonché la Nazionale. Entrambe squadre organizzate difensivamente, che valorizza il reparto ed i giocatori difensivi. In contesti più ardui per un difensore ( vedasi a Madrid dove lui stesso ha ammesso che era molto più difficile, dato che in Spagna si pensa prevalentemente ad attaccare e l'impianto tattico conta meno)* ha lasciato decisamente a desiderare*.D'accordo che era più vecchio e quasi finito, ma l'esperienza e la sagacia tattica non si perdono facilmente, ma quel Cannavaro non era granché ( così come quello nel contesto interista). Il Dortmund di Klopp ( ed anche questo di Tuchel è molto simile), si ritrova a difendere spesso con i soli due centrali + Bender ( o l'altro centrale d'interdizione al suo posto), ed Hummels e Subotic sono decisamente più esposti a situazioni in cui il margine di errore è più elevato. Quel che è certo è che il Dortmund quando Hummels non c'è perde tantissimo in impostazione ed organizzazione difensiva, e tiene la linea decisamente più bassa di qualche metro, perché di fatto quello che da indicazioni al reparto è Hummels, che peraltro non è molto fortunato sotto il profilo infortuni, motivo per cui le sue prestazioni sono talvolta altalenanti. Al top però è una bestia, ha praticamente tutto, e lo vedo superiore a Cannavaro. Ed anche la Germania di Loew è un banco di prova difficile ( anzi anche peggio).
> 
> Alla fine c'è anche da dire che è il ruolo stesso di difensore che è cambiato. Tra pressing alto, squadre sempre più corte e fusione tra i reparti, è venuto meno il contrasto diretto tra attaccante e difensore, ed è venuta meno la figura del marcatore. Oggi serve un giocatore che sappia tenere la linea, giochi d'anticipo, e sia bravo con i piedi. Da qui abbiamo difensori molto più bravi tecnicamente rispetto al passato, ed anche su altri spetti, ma deficitari se si tratta di marcature dirette. Addirittura i migliori oggi Thiago Silva ( che risentito in parte della mancanza di Nesta o di un Yepes, tatticamente molto intelligente e molto sottovalutato, sotto il profilo degli errori, Hummels stesso, o Ramos, Pique ( tornato l'anno scorso su ottimi livelli, dopo 3 stagioni pessime), sono spesso centrocampisti riadattati.



Vincendo due volte la liga da punto fermo in mezzo alla difesa. 
Comunque il suo punto forte era l'incredibile esplosività, quando è iniziata a declinare quella, è finito anche Cannavaro. Anche perché era comunque un giocatore di poco sopra i 170 cm, e con piedi non proprio educati, arrivato il declino fisico, tutti i suoi difetti venivano a galla con facilità.
Quando la benzina finisce c'è poco da fare. Ho visto Samuel con il Basilea, e mi ha messo tristezza, giocatore enorme, ma arriva il momento in cui il corpo non può più fare quello che la mente gli chiede.


----------



## 4312 (27 Agosto 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Vincendo due volte la liga da punto fermo in mezzo alla difesa.
> Comunque il suo punto forte era l'incredibile esplosività, quando è iniziata a declinare quella, è finito anche Cannavaro. Anche perché era comunque un giocatore di poco sopra i 170 cm, e con piedi non proprio educati, arrivato il declino fisico, tutti i suoi difetti venivano a galla con facilità.
> Quando la benzina finisce c'è poco da fare. Ho visto Samuel con il Basilea, e mi ha messo tristezza, giocatore enorme, ma arriva il momento in cui il corpo non può più fare quello che la mente gli chiede.


Non è che a Madrid fossero proprio contentissimi ( che poi la prima Liga fu un suicidio del Barcellona e l'altra non fu molto competitiva lo stesso), e di certo Cannavaro non era certo il mostro visto ai mondiali. In quel biennio, in un contesto più facile, avrebbe resto di più a mio modo di vedere. Lo stesso Samuel, che hai menzionato, guarda caso sotto l'ala protettiva di Capello prima alla Roma e poi nell'Inter di Mourinho. Al Real faceva più fativa, ma era il Real appunto, con 3000 mezze punte, no filtro a centrocampo ( andato via Makelele), ultra disorganizzato. Il contesto fa il suo per un difensore più di ogni cosa, a mio modo di vedere, anche più della condizione fisica.


----------



## pennyhill (27 Agosto 2015)

4312 ha scritto:


> Il Dortmund di Klopp ( ed anche questo di Tuchel è molto simile), si ritrova a difendere spesso con i soli due centrali + Bender ( o l'altro centrale d'interdizione al suo posto), ed Hummels e Subotic sono decisamente più esposti a situazioni in cui il margine di errore è più elevato. Quel che è certo è che il Dortmund quando Hummels non c'è perde tantissimo in impostazione ed organizzazione difensiva, e tiene la linea decisamente più bassa di qualche metro, perché di fatto quello che da indicazioni al reparto è Hummels, che peraltro non è molto fortunato sotto il profilo infortuni, motivo per cui le sue prestazioni sono talvolta altalenanti. Al top però è una bestia, ha praticamente tutto, e lo vedo superiore a Cannavaro. Ed anche la Germania di Loew è un banco di prova difficile ( anzi anche peggio).



Diciamo che era/è normale, difendere solo con i due centrali e Bender, non la metterei così, ma se Klopp chiede la “ riconquista immediata della palla dopo averla persa” se fallisci in questo, dopo aver "aggredito" il portatore di palla avversario con più uomini, è ovvio che scoperto ti esponi a rischi altissimi in contropiede. Succede a tutte le squadre che attuano un pressing offensivo di quel livello, con la difesa alta.
Poco da dire su quanto perdono in impostazione, mi ricordo il famoso Borussia-Malaga con Santana e Subotic centrali, con il brasiliano che segnò anche, ma con quei due era il festival del lancio lungo a caso , vista la poca sicurezza che avevano palla al piede.


----------



## pennyhill (27 Agosto 2015)

4312 ha scritto:


> Non è che a Madrid fossero proprio contentissimi ( che poi la prima Liga fu un suicidio del Barcellona e l'altra non fu molto competitiva lo stesso), e di certo Cannavaro non era certo il mostro visto ai mondiali. In quel biennio, in un contesto più facile, avrebbe resto di più a mio modo di vedere. Lo stesso Samuel, che hai menzionato, guarda caso sotto l'ala protettiva di Capello prima alla Roma e poi nell'Inter di Mourinho. Al Real faceva più fativa, ma era il Real appunto, con 3000 mezze punte, no filtro a centrocampo ( andato via Makelele), ultra disorganizzato. *Il contesto fa il suo per un difensore più di ogni cosa*, a mio modo di vedere, anche più della condizione fisica.



Sono d'accordo.

"Penso che nella fase di possesso c’è grande incidenza grazie alle qualità dei singoli, quindi si può essere anche meno organizzata. La difesa è tutta applicazione e spirito di sacrificio: non ho mai visto difendere con fantasia…“.

Sarri

Non era il Cannavaro visto ai Mondiali, sicuramente, ma una manifestazione di quella durata è particolare. Non ho più visto Forlan ai livelli del mondiale 2010 per esempio, ma si possono fare diversi esempi


----------



## Eziomare (27 Agosto 2015)

Questi i miei favoriti : silva, pique, kompany, hummels, ramos


----------



## mèuris (27 Agosto 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Vincendo due volte la liga da punto fermo in mezzo alla difesa.
> Comunque il suo punto forte era l'incredibile esplosività, quando è iniziata a declinare quella, è finito anche Cannavaro. Anche perché era comunque un giocatore di poco sopra i 170 cm, e con piedi non proprio educati, arrivato il declino fisico, tutti i suoi difetti venivano a galla con facilità.
> Quando la benzina finisce c'è poco da fare. Ho visto Samuel con il Basilea, e mi ha messo tristezza, giocatore enorme, ma arriva il momento in cui il corpo non può più fare quello che la mente gli chiede.


 Sono d'accordo. Cannavaro, quando arrivò al Real, era ormai ultratrentenne e reduce da un grandissimo mondiale (che penso, giocato a quei livelli, un po'abbia pesato sulla sua condizione). Penso poi che, oltre al declino fisico, con il pallone d'oro abbia perso anche gli ultimi stimoli rimasti.

Resta uno dei primissimi difensori degli anni '90 e 2000,secondo me. Ha toppato all'Inter forse, ma succedeva a tanti loro acquisti, che magari altrove facevano faville. Già a Parma male non aveva fatto, anzi. Rapido, bravo nell'antiicpo,forte di testa. Difensivamente non gli mancava niente. Lui e Nesta (con Maldini terzino,alla loro sinistra) hanno formato una coppia incredibile...la migliore degli anni in cui sono stati in attività.




Renegade ha scritto:


> Cannavaro al Top è superiore ad Hummels. Hummels è migliore come piedi, tecnica e impostazione. Ma difensivamente lascia spesso a desiderare.



Non c'è proprio paragone, secondo me. Cannavaro, rispetto a Hummels, era molto più abile in marcatura, oltre ad essere molto più rapido. Il tedesco è forte di testa, bravo negli interventi e a rilanciare l'azione, ma dietro concede abbastanza.


----------

